# Los Angeles, CA



## coverupeve (Jun 17, 2013)

I swear there was an LA group last time I came here :\ 
what happened to it? lol

Anyways anyone from the LA area? 
It would be fun to get a group going, make some new friends and all


----------



## TheHaxanCloak (Jul 26, 2014)

It'd be cool to meet up in the LA area !

There's actually a pretty massive social anxiety group in Orange County on meetups.com.
They go do fun stuff like hikes, and practice public speaking in groups. 
I've never been to one, but it's a well respected group , and they actually make huge steps to overcome their anxiety. Kudos to them !


----------



## coverupeve (Jun 17, 2013)

only Arizona? lol
you guys are kinda far from LA area
still if you're willing, anyone have any ideas for a meetup? :idea


----------



## coverupeve (Jun 17, 2013)

I have been on the meetup site
OC group is far away from me 

I'm actually in a group called Board of Games
Gonna be my first time meeting them tomorrow
I didn't go last week cause I was scared 
hopefully they don't think I'm weird lol
but if anyone here is free tomorrow night- you should check out Board of Games LA event on meetup.com


----------



## CalculusLogi (Jul 28, 2014)

Inland Empire here- a tad broke for the time being so I'm not all that mobile right now, but this could be an awesome idea.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Try SLAM, the LA SAB equivalent. http://www.meetup.com/s-l-a-m/


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

This sounds like a really good idea, I'm in the LA area and would love to meet up with others! Keep me in the loop on the where and when please!


----------



## coverupeve (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm in that group, too, but the meet-ups aren't close enough. How was it, if you went? I have gone to a board game meet-up with another group in Santa Monica.[/QUOTE]

It was awesome! I didn't go by myself so it was easier for me (anxiety wise) played many games, Tokyo King was very fun


----------



## coverupeve (Jun 17, 2013)

Qolselanu said:


> Try SLAM, the LA SAB equivalent. http://www.meetup.com/s-l-a-m/


are you in SLAM? maybe we have met before lol
I have been attending meetups there for a year


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

I joined SLAM a few weeks ago and will be going to the new members meetup this weekend  It'd be my first one.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

carambola said:


> In what area(s) does this group tend to meet?
> 
> I live in West LA. People usually live and like to meet up in locations I can't easily get to.


Culver City, Santa Monica, Central area-ish, I rarely go to the LA group's meetups so I can't say for sure.



coverupeve said:


> are you in SLAM? maybe we have met before lol
> I have been attending meetups there for a year


If you were at the mini-golf meetup last Saturday, then, yes.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

I joined Slam group but have yet to go to a meetup. Im hoping that I can make some time for the next new member meetup.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in LA county. Anything going on?


----------



## coverupeve (Jun 17, 2013)

Rayzada said:


> I joined SLAM a few weeks ago and will be going to the new members meetup this weekend  It'd be my first one.


how did it go? unfortunately I missed it :|


----------



## coverupeve (Jun 17, 2013)

Qolselanu said:


> If you were at the mini-golf meetup last Saturday, then, yes.


then we met! I was with mandel's group, terrible at golf :\


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

coverupeve said:


> how did it go? unfortunately I missed it :|


It was really fun  It was awesome to be around people with the same condition - I felt connected to everyone in that way. It was probably 30+ people, I've never experienced being around so many people who openly have the same struggle. That's a first in my life.

We broke into four circles and got to know each other, and then some groups went off to play frisbee and another game called ninja. Then hiked up Baldwin Hills Overlook, then went back to the park, and then some of us went to eat in downtown Culver City.

I had a good time  Those who are considering it, I would recommend. I'm glad there are New Members meetups once a month, I think that makes it easier to introduce yourself, etc. I do want to attend the other ones that arent the Meet and Greet, but I am partially nervous to do so since I haven't met everyone yet. But I am wanting to try cause I loved yesterday so much.

You're a member right, coverupeve?


----------



## coverupeve (Jun 17, 2013)

Rayzada said:


> It was really fun  It was awesome to be around people with the same condition - I felt connected to everyone in that way. It was probably 30+ people, I've never experienced being around so many people who openly have the same struggle. That's a first in my life.
> 
> We broke into four circles and got to know each other, and then some groups went off to play frisbee and another game called ninja. Then hiked up Baldwin Hills Overlook, then went back to the park, and then some of us went to eat in downtown Culver City.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you had a blast!! yes, I've been a member and going to meetups in that group for a whole year....been through its ups and downs but the group has been on a high lately so hearing you say that makes me


----------



## coverupeve (Jun 17, 2013)

for people who can't do meetup, maybe we should plan for something to happen with members from this site?
you guys should start throwing out days and times that you are free to meet :idea


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

That's awesome! I'm up for a forum meetup! Sounds fun.. like a form of SA community exposure/support system. Either way, I suppose I will be meeting you at one of the future Slam meetups Eve. Looking forward to it  I'm Desiree btw.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

It has always been my dream to visit LA city. But alas, this dream will never come true.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> It has always been my dream to visit LA city. But alas, this dream will never come true.


It's pretty gross and crowded there. About %99 of the city looks like this..


----------



## SSRValentine (Feb 25, 2013)

If this ever happens, I'll definitely be up for it


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> It's pretty gross and crowded there. About %99 of the city looks like this..


Some areas can be crowded and messy... but the general view of the city, the climate, the ocean, the mysterious place it seems and the English speaking culture with a bit of Spanish lures me a lot.


----------



## coverupeve (Jun 17, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> It's pretty gross and crowded there. About %99 of the city looks like this..


oh my that is so not true! lol LA has it's beautiful places to visit :yes


----------



## coverupeve (Jun 17, 2013)

neighboring places are cool too
nice places to visit: little tokyo, runyon canyon, griffith park, koreatown, walk of fame


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

coverupeve said:


> neighboring places are cool too
> nice places to visit: little tokyo, runyon canyon, griffith park, koreatown, walk of fame


I've been all over LA, it's gross and over crowded everywhere. I constantly feel suffocated.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> It's pretty gross and crowded there. About %99 of the city looks like this..


Yes of course, post the dirtiest part of all the dirty :lol

That is downtown LA, but that is also what you gotta avoid. Places like Marina Del Rey (beach), Burbank or Glendale, deeper valley and just westside in general is sweeeeeeet. East is no bueno!


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

coverupeve said:


> for people who can't do meetup, maybe we should plan for something to happen with members from this site?
> you guys should start throwing out days and times that you are free to meet :idea


I'd be down for a meetup. I've met up with some people from this site before and each time was a pretty fun experience so I'm hoping we can get it going again.


----------



## Santiago7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm definitely up for a meetup! I'm on the Los Angeles & Pasadena border, around Eagle Rock in between Glendale and Pasadena


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

How about this weekend? Friday night? Saturday night?
BTW all of LA doesn't look like that Picture. That's skid row.


----------



## coverupeve (Jun 17, 2013)

Desi said:


> How about this weekend? Friday night? Saturday night?
> BTW all of LA doesn't look like that Picture. That's skid row.


I would be down for meeting this weekend except it's my bday weekend so darn ~ :T
anyways, it's still monday, Plenty of time for you guys to set up a meeting this weekend if enough peeps are down
who's free this sat or sun?


----------



## coverupeve (Jun 17, 2013)

I actually prefer meeting on weekdays since my weekends are usually packed, are there any people here who also prefer meeting on weekdays or wouldn't mind doing that? starting next mon~ :time


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Tuesdays would work for me but I start school next week so that wont be an option for a while.


----------



## HappyFac3 (Jul 13, 2014)

A meetup in LA sounds awesome  
Unfortunately I can only do weekends...


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

we should figure out a day/time for people that can meet on weekdays and another for those who can on weekends


----------



## coverupeve (Jun 17, 2013)

OK :yes

anyone wanna share their preferred time?

weekday people: ?
weekend people: ?


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm available on weekdays now :/ Mondays, Tuesdays, and Wednesdays. On Mon. and Wed. I can't stay out late. Must keep it early. On Weekends I am also free.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Is anyone else attending the new members meetup for SLAM?


----------



## coverupeve (Jun 17, 2013)

whatevzers said:


> Is anyone else attending the new members meetup for SLAM?


Me! lol I'm actually one of the organizers of the group :yes so looking forward to seeing you at the meet and greet (well if you're going) I'm Eve btw on the website


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

coverupeve said:


> Me! lol I'm actually one of the organizers of the group :yes so looking forward to seeing you at the meet and greet (well if you're going) I'm Eve btw on the website


Oh Hey! I'm not sure, but I think you wrote on my profile. I could be wrong. Anyway, that's cool! Looking forward to seeing you and the other members there as well!


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

Weekdays: as of right now, Monday or Thursday late afternoon-evening.
Weekend: Friday afternoon-evening. If anything on Sat or Sun let me know.

I am still kinda adjusting things around. But I do want to meet people 

I will be at the Slam Meetup this Sat 9/6 too. See you guys there! (I'm Desiree!)


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Im going to the SLAM meetup too. So nervous! Ive been so busy that I didnt have time to think about it but now we are getting closer to the date.


----------



## coverupeve (Jun 17, 2013)

whatevzers said:


> Oh Hey! I'm not sure, but I think you wrote on my profile. I could be wrong. Anyway, that's cool! Looking forward to seeing you and the other members there as well!


did I? haha I try to write a greeting on every new member's profile but I miss some here and there since there's so many everyday >.<
aaaah it's gonna be fun :boogie


----------



## Espirito (Feb 17, 2014)

Whats the SLAM meetup?


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

Desi said:


> Im going to the SLAM meetup too. So nervous! Ive been so busy that I didnt have time to think about it but now we are getting closer to the date.


Its okay, we've all been there and have experienced the same thing, I'm sure many of those in the group still do. Anything that those with social anxiety do outside of their comfort zone is bravery! Looking forward to meeting you and everyone!


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

Espirito said:


> Whats the SLAM meetup?


Its the New Members Meet and Greet through the meetup.com group Socia(LA)nxiety Managers. I haven't been in the group for too long, but from what I understand there is one every month to meet new/current members and talk about how social anxiety affects us, what brought us to the group, answer/discuss what the group is about, etc.. Break into smaller groups depending how many people attend. 
New members welcome


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

Did u guys go? Maybe I met you, but maybe not lol. I got shy and stayed in the same area of people.
I did see Eve


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I haven't seen a Texas group on here.  Wtf.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

Farideh said:


> I haven't seen a Texas group on here.  Wtf.


Two options!

1. Start a Texas group yourself.

2. Come to Los Angeles.

I vote for option two. 

:lol


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

Farideh said:


> Well guess what, the first option is the only option I have since I can do it for free. Other than that, you stink! Plumbing Pipe.


Speaking of pipes, you should pipe down and stop your whining. :b How about that? :lol

oke


----------



## coverupeve (Jun 17, 2013)

oh gosh (don't feed the trolls), bringing it back to the topic at hand, anyways anyone doing anything fun this week? 

I will be going to a show tomorrow (karen o is playing) at the amoeba (6400 W Sunset Blvd) at 4:30ish if anyone is interested in joining me


----------



## Nismo B15 (Nov 10, 2011)

This would have been great back when I was in college.


----------



## Alex 610 (Aug 28, 2014)

I went to the meet and greet meetup. It was at a park . Maybe we met.


----------



## peyandkeele (Dec 5, 2013)

I live an hour or so from la. If i could make the drive, i would consider going one time. What do you guys do? My only draw back, is i don't wanna meet people. But then they live too far from me to see regularly, so im just like, wtf im still lonely.


----------



## beemee (Mar 6, 2014)

Are there any meetings coming up? I've never been and would love to make new friends. I feel like I'm the only shy person in LA!


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

i live an hour from LA, add me as a friend if you want...


----------



## Alex 610 (Aug 28, 2014)

You guys should check out meetup.com they have groups for people with social anxiety. I'm a member of one of them.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Alex 610 said:


> You guys should check out meetup.com they have groups for people with social anxiety. I'm a member of one of them.


I probably will once I'm stabilized on a med that actually works...


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

Alex 610 said:


> I went to the meet and greet meetup. It was at a park . Maybe we met.


I went to the the last two meet and greets (August and Sept), both at parks. I remember meeting an Alex at the one at LA High Memorial Park. Which one did you go to?


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

If we did have a forum meetup, when/where works for everyone? And what would you be up for doing?


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Rayzada said:


> If we did have a forum meetup, when/where works for everyone? And what would you be up for doing?


6 am, park, orgy... lol jk had to say it

I could be wrong, but I would think sometime in the afternoon would be best for everyone...


----------



## Alex 610 (Aug 28, 2014)

Rayzada said:


> I went to the the last two meet and greets (August and Sept), both at parks. I remember meeting an Alex at the one at LA High Memorial Park. Which one did you go to?


I went to the one in LA high Memorial Park.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Alex 610 said:


> I went to the one in LA high Memorial Park.


how many ppl? 
how was it and what did you guys do?


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

Alex 610 said:


> I went to the one in LA high Memorial Park.


Hmm.. Did you happen to have a sister with you?


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

forgetmylife said:


> 6 am, park, orgy... lol jk had to say it
> 
> I could be wrong, but I would think sometime in the afternoon would be best for everyone...


Whoa there. lol.

It would depend on which day in the afternoon for me. Weekends probably better.


----------



## Alex 610 (Aug 28, 2014)

Rayzada said:


> Hmm.. Did you happen to have a sister with you?


Yeah that's me. I also went to the tarfest one.


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

Alex 610 said:


> Yeah that's me. I also went to the tarfest one.


Cool! I remember meeting you, but didn't get to really have a conversation with you. I did talk to your sis though, she was in my group. I asked her a lot of questions. lol. I used to be alot like her. Well, depending on what the situation is, I can still be/feel similar. (Hi Valeria! )

I was wearing pink that day, do you remember me? I'm Desiree. I was at Chipotle too.

How was Tarfest?


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

```

```



forgetmylife said:


> how many ppl?
> how was it and what did you guys do?


Around 40... I think that's a record  Talked about our social anxiety struggles at the park/introduced ourselves. After that some of us went to a nearby Chipotle.


----------



## Alex 610 (Aug 28, 2014)

Rayzada said:


> Cool! I remember meeting you, but didn't get to really have a conversation with you. I did talk to your sis though, she was in my group. I asked her a lot of questions. lol. I used to be alot like her. Well, depending on what the situation is, I can still be/feel similar. (Hi Valeria! )
> 
> I was wearing pink that day, do you remember me? I'm Desiree. I was at Chipotle too.
> 
> How was Tarfest?


Yeah i remember you. The Tarfest was nice. Couldn't really talk to people because the bands were loud. I really enjoyed looking at the art. Valeria said hi.


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

Alex 610 said:


> Yeah i remember you. The Tarfest was nice. Couldn't really talk to people because the bands were loud. I really enjoyed looking at the art. Valeria said hi.


Yay!  Hope to see you both again in the future.

Glad to hear you liked Tarfest. I was curious about it but didn't get to go. I think the next meet and greet will be at Griffith Park in a few weeks (I think that's what they said lol). Maybe see you guys then or at a different upcoming one. Or if a forum meetup ever gets going, I'm up for that too!


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

Alex 610 said:


> You guys should check out meetup.com they have groups for people with social anxiety. I'm a member of one of them.


I don't really have SA.....I'm just shy around strangers, would it be okay if I join you guys?


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

MildSA said:


> I don't really have SA.....I'm just shy around strangers, would it be okay if I join you guys?


Sounds like social anxiety/shyness to me! Not necessarily social anxiety disorder though...


----------



## Alex 610 (Aug 28, 2014)

MildSA said:


> I don't really have SA.....I'm just shy around strangers, would it be okay if I join you guys?


Yeah. You are more than welcome to come. You just go to the meetup website and join the group.


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

http://www.meetup.com/s-l-a-m/


----------



## coverupeve (Jun 17, 2013)

problem is with forums, it's hard to organize a day and time since it's all scattered, not many posted a time either, could get it started again though :yes


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

Eve! Wana watch The Room?


----------



## thatshychick (Nov 18, 2014)

Hmmm didnt know this group overlapped with SLAM


----------



## coverupeve (Jun 17, 2013)

thatshychick said:


> Hmmm didnt know this group overlapped with SLAM


have you been to a meeting? the topic just came up


----------



## coverupeve (Jun 17, 2013)

Rayzada said:


> Eve! Wana watch The Room?


where?  I got the audiobook for the disaster artist, it was awesome >.<


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

Cool!!  glad to hear!

Late evening of Dec 12 Tuesday. Finally made the meetup posting 
http://www.meetup.com/s-l-a-m/events/218846640/

Anyone on the forum is welcome too!


----------

